# New whelping box



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I will finish the new whelping box this week so we will be ready for the new pups. Lexus X Ichilles they should be here Easter weekend.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/para.utkoma?fadir=481179&modir=449060


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

I bet you are excited!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I had my grandson over helping me today build the box. I let him do all the measuring and marking but I did all the cutting. Almost finished. He didn't do bad at all. Fun for me too.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I had my grandson over helping me today build the box. I let him do all the measuring and marking but I did all the cutting. Almost finished. He didn't do bad at all. Fun for me too.



Some of my proudest pictures are my then 4yr, now 6yr old grandson helping me build a dog house for my brother's Presa. All he did was get in the way but I loved it!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Bob, he cut out on me when it was time to put tools away and clean up. He said it was late and he had to get ready for bed and school the next day. Go figure. LOL

I'm excited about the pups and will post pictures.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Looking forward to pictures! :wink:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Are we getting close to delivery?

her temp Monday pm was 100.4F / 38C tonight it was 99.8F / 37.6666C.

It hasn't dropped a full 1 degree yet. her due date from first tie is Friday and from second tie will be Sunday.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Temp this morning : 99.1 F or 37.2777 C.

Should be very soon.

Pedigree for pups:
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/para.utkoma?fadir=481179&modir=449060


----------



## scott zimmerman (Dec 7, 2009)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Bob, he cut out on me when it was time to put tools away and clean up. He said it was late and he had to get ready for bed and school the next day. Go figure. LOL
> 
> I'm excited about the pups and will post pictures.


Smart kid.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Temp this morning : 99.1 F or 37.2777 C.
> 
> Should be very soon.
> 
> ...


Going to quit my job and come help take care of puppies =P


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Amy that job will be so easy. She only had 4. The first one is a huge male.I thought I was going to loose him, he was stuck. He made it. Then had another male and a female. The last male was breech and he didn't make. They are all doing just fine now and with only three pups it should be easy from here on out. All are bi color.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

well congratulations, jerry!!!! 

btw--as long as you guys teach the kids that "cut it 2-3 times and it's still too short" is a bad idea, y'all will be fine, lol


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Big congrats on the pups!!


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Can't wait to see them!!!


----------

